# العناصر الالكترونية - البنية - الفحص - التركيب



## pc_eng (10 مارس 2011)

يتناول أغلب العناصر الالكترونية مع شرح مختصر مع الصور مفيد جدا لمبتدئي الهندسة 

يمكنكم التحميل مباشرة من الرابط

http://www.putshare.com/pc9n5o8odz4...ww.putShare.com_-_free_data_hosting_.pdf.html


اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة وان لا تبخلوا بكتابة رد بكلمات معدودة لكي اعرف آرائكم

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## the cub (25 مارس 2011)

مشكور ع الجهود الرائع


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maK KALE (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير بس ماعرفت انزل الرابط
شكرا


----------



## طوارف عزالين (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hakoz20 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أهلا أخي, الرابط غير فعال ...... يرجى التحقق و الصيانة :18:


----------

